# Found some plastisol transfer sheets big size



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Found some from my supplier size 25x38


----------



## steveonly1fi (Feb 10, 2017)

Where from? I am looking for a good supplier


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

According to the Bible of plastisol transfer printers, there are several:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

